# Very scary situation



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

:frown: Yesterday I had to rush my female to the vet, I tried to get her to my normal vet but time was of the essence and I had to go to the first one I came to as I got to town. (I live 20 min. from town) It all happened so fast, but I came home from town with the dogs, they had been to my vet for their anals, and I did errands, they were good dogs so they got a bone when I got home, a bison bone, apparantly a piece of the bone lodged in Cayennes's 
esophagus, and she couldn't get it up or out. She was gasping for air. Long story story short, I will never leave my dogs alone again with a bone, and I should have gotten pet insurance.......... Boy that one was a doozer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Was it a femur bone or knuckle bone or what?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

scary! she okay now?

pet insurance is wonderful. I have VPI for Peanut.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> :frown: Yesterday I had to rush my female to the vet, I tried to get her to my normal vet but time was of the essence and I had to go to the first one I came to as I got to town. (I live 20 min. from town) It all happened so fast, but I came home from town with the dogs, they had been to my vet for their anals, and I did errands, they were good dogs so they got a bone when I got home, a bison bone, apparantly a piece of the bone lodged in Cayennes's
> esophagus, and she couldn't get it up or out. She was gasping for air. Long story story short, I will never leave my dogs alone again with a bone, and I should have gotten pet insurance.......... Boy that one was a doozer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is scary!  That's one reason I don't like to give bones to my dogs. You just never know!!!!! Is she ok now? I have pet insurance on 4 of my 5 pets and depending on which insurance company you go with and what is covered some are better than others.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it was very, very scary I was honking at people to get the hell out of my way. I could hear her gasping in bursts in the back seat. A bison bone is a knuckle bone I believe, they sell them wherever they sell premade raw food, along with the marrow bones and lamb bones, they've had them many times before with no problem, I just thank god I was able to get her to the nearest vet in time. They had to anesthesize her and literally push the bone thru to her stomach, they must have taken 8 x-rays, I have to keep her sedated for a few days because her throat is so raw that when she's not relaxed she starts to cough. I'm hoping that there is not going to be any scar tissue.
I have her on a bland diet of hamburger and cottage cheese, no bones right now.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

That is a weight bearing bone from a large animal. Feeding those is a big no no in the raw feeding world. I have warned many people about feeding weight bearing bones from large animals and often get an answer, "I have been doing it for years with no problems." Sometimes you can do that but eventually if you feed them enough, you will have a problem. I hope some people learned a lesson in this case. Usually its not this serious but chipped or broken teeth are not unusual outcomes of dogs chewing on these bones.

I'm sorry your girl had to have this happen to her. I'm glad she is ok now. Thank you for telling us abou it. :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, it was very, very scary I was honking at people to get the hell out of my way. I could hear her gasping in bursts in the back seat. A bison bone is a knuckle bone I believe, they sell them wherever they sell premade raw food, along with the marrow bones and lamb bones, they've had them many times before with no problem, I just thank god I was able to get her to the nearest vet in time. They had to anesthesize her and literally push the bone thru to her stomach, they must have taken 8 x-rays, I have to keep her sedated for a few days because her throat is so raw that when she's not relaxed she starts to cough. I'm hoping that there is not going to be any scar tissue.
> I have her on a bland diet of hamburger and cottage cheese, no bones right now.


I'm sooooo glad she's ok now and I hope she will be in the future. My heart goes out to you! Please keep us posted about her. My prayers are w/you. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to know why they sell them to people who feed raw diets if they are a no-no,
shouldn't there be a warning or something out there to other owners of what can happen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

:Cayenne is back to normal today, she's back to eating chicken wings for breakfast, all the stress has caused me to come down with something, temperature, chills, etc. not going to work today.:wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well at least you get the day off and I'm glad Cayenne is back to normal! I agree with you that they shouldn't sell them to people if they cause a chocking hazard, but then again, they sell things like rawhide, cooked femur bones, and Pedigree to kibble feeders, so it's not like we're being discriminated against in the bad/dangerous merchandise department. It's up to us to educate ourselves on these products, unfortunately.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> :Cayenne is back to normal today, she's back to eating chicken wings for breakfast, all the stress has caused me to come down with something, temperature, chills, etc. not going to work today.:wink:


I'm so glad Cayenne is back to normal. Sorry to hear about you though. Stress will do that. Just rest up and you too will be back to normal in no time! :biggrin:


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeez that would freak me out! So I don't like to give my dogs any bones I can hardly find anything Stella can't destroy. What kind of bones do any of you think are OK for a Mastiff? This dog drives me crazy putting all kinds of crazy stuffin her mouth like rocks, nails plastic stuff, etc. I really have to watch her.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ghosthorse said:


> Jeez that would freak me out! So I don't like to give my dogs any bones I can hardly find anything Stella can't destroy. What kind of bones do any of you think are OK for a Mastiff? This dog drives me crazy putting all kinds of crazy stuffin her mouth like rocks, nails plastic stuff, etc. I really have to watch her.


I don't advocate feeding any bare bones. I feed bones gererously covered in meat. I particularly advise against feeding weight bearing bones of large animals such as femur bones or knuckle bones from cows.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm glad Cayenne is OK!

RFD- Are frozen soup bones OK?


----------

